# Orca uccide addestratrice del SeaWorld



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

_Raccapricciante spettacolo davanti al pubblico del parco acquatico di Orlando

NOTIZIE CORRELATE
Il «Corriere Animali» su Facebook
IL FORUM: «Animali & Dintorni»
AUDIO Danilo Mainardi: «Probabilmente stava giocando: gli animali non possono commisurare le loro forze»
VIDEO Il precedente: un'orca attacca l'addestratore al SeaWorl di San Antonio.
Orche, quel colpo di codache mette ko anche gli squali


L'addestratrice morta durante lo show al Seaworld di OrlandoORLANDO (Florida, Usa) - Orrore al SeaWorld di Orlando, in Florida. Un'addestratrice del parco acquatico - uno dei tanti dell'omonima catena statunitense di parchi di divertimento - è stata uccisa da un'orca davanti agli occhi del pubblico. La donna stava illustrando agli spettatori lo show cui avrebbero assistito - che per tragica ironia si intitolava «Cena con l'orca» - quando il cetaceo è fuoriuscito dalla piscina afferrandola tra le fauci. L'orca ha quindi trascinato la donna prima sul fondo e poi per tutta la piscina in una sorta di macabra danza della morte. A quel punto, riferiscono testimoni citati dal Los Angeles Times, sono suonate le sirene e utti gli spettatori sono stati fatti allontanare. L'orca chiamata Tilikum, e ribattezzata con il nomigliolo di Tilly in occasione degli spettacoli, era a SeaWorld dal 1992 ma sei mesi prima del suo arrivo era stata coinvolta nella morte di un altro addestratore in un parco della British Columbia, in Canada.
Orca uccide addestratrice al SeaWorld

PESSIMA FAMA - L'orca è un mammifero della famiglia dei delfinidi, il più grande della specie, caratterizzato dalle inconfondibili macchie bianche e nere. Di questo animale si è molto parlato dopo l'uscita del libro di Arthur Herzog «L'orca assassina» da cui è stato tratto poi l'omonimo film di Michael Anderson nel 1977. Proprio la fama di animale killer (la definizione inglese è proprio «killer whale», balena assassina), oltre che la sua imponente mole, lo hanno fatto diventare l'oggetto del desiderio per molti parchi acquatici che giocano appunto sulla sua fama di pericoloso abitante dei mari. Da molti è considerato il vero concorrente dello squalo bianco.

PARCO EVACUATO - Dopo l'incidente, che ha choccato molti dei bambini che vi assistevano, il parco è stato immediatamente evacuato. È estremamente raro che le orche addestrate abbiano manifestazioni violente nei confronti degli addestratori. La vita in cattività per questi esemplari, che in natura vivono in diversi ambienti oceanici ma sempre in grandi spazi aperti, può però provocare mutazioni comportamentali che, come in questo caso, possono avere anche gravi conseguenze.

SENZA SCAMPO - La donna, a quanto riferiscono i media locali, era una delle animatrici più esperte del parco. La morsa dell'orca però non le ha lasciato scampo. Trascinata sott'acqua, è morta per affogamento. I vigili del fuoco della contea di Orange sono arrivati sul posto non più tardi di 5 minuti dopo la prima segnalazione al 911, il numero americano per le emergenze. Tuttavia quando sono riusciti a recuperare il corpo, per l'addestratrice già non c'era più nulla da fare. Non è la prima volta che il SeaWorld registra incidenti con le sue orche. Nel 2005 un altro addestratore era stato colpito da uno degli esemplari poi definito "sovreccitato" dai responsabili dell'impianto durante una performance dal vivo, ma in quel caso riuscì a cavarsela con qualche graffio e contusione. Alla donna agganciata mercoledì invece non è andata altrettanto bene.

I PRECEDENTI - Il parco di divertimento di SeaWorld ad Orlando, in Florida, riceve circa sei milioni di visitatori l'anno. È il settimo parco a tema più visitato degli Stati Uniti. Tra le sue attrazioni vi sono ottovolanti e una altissima torre di osservazione. Ma la sua caratteristica sono le esibizioni degli animali addestrati nel grande Shamu Stadium, con esibizioni di delfini e orche . SeaWorld era stato nel 1999 al centro di un mortale incidente quando un senzatetto era penetrato in una vasca, scavalcando i recinti, e aveva tentato di nuotare nella grande piscina degli animali. L'uomo, Daniel Duke, era stato trovato il giorno dopo senza vita, e completamente nudo, sulla schiena di Tilikum, l'orca, oggi trentenne, protagonista dell'incidente di Orlando . Nel 2005 sempre a SeaWorld un addestratore era rimasto ferito quando era stato colpito con violenza da un'orca durante uno spettacolo. Nel 2006 al parco divertimenti di SeaWorld Texas, a San Antonio, un'altra orca aveva aggredito un trainer mandandolo all'ospedale. Compreso quello di oggi, concluso con la morte della addestratrice, vi sono stati almeno una ventina di incidenti nei diversi SeaWorld Usa con protagoniste le orche._

Bisogna essere veramente coglioni 1) per fidarsi di un animale di quelle dimensioni 2) per fidarsi di un animale di quelle dimensioni con "precedenti"

Immagino che spettacolo edificante per i bambini... di fatto questi posti mi fanno veramente cagare.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bisogna essere veramente coglioni 1) per fidarsi di un animale di quelle dimensioni 2) per fidarsi di un animale di quelle dimensioni con "precedenti"


3) Bisogna essere veramente coglioni per fidarsi di un animale di quelle dimensioni carnivoro :mrgreen:....PUFFF un morsetto e via  al creatore.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> 3) Bisogna essere veramente coglioni per fidarsi di un animale di quelle dimensioni carnivoro :mrgreen:....PUFFF un morsetto e via  al creatore.


4) bisogna essere veramente coglioni per fidarsi di un animale di quelle dimensioni, carnivoro e discretamente intelligente:carneval:
Ti rispedisco al creatore di fronte a tutti chissà che non mi lascino le palle in pace


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

Le orche sono animali a cui è molto meglio non rompere troppo le balle... sembrano docili ed addomesticate, ma sono feroci predatori. Oltretutto questa aveva gà mostrato di cosa fosse capace...


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2010)

*Letty*

Ma l'uomo con gli animali spesso é coglione per definizione... vogliamo ammaestrarli o domarli per spettacolo e lucro... e non valutiamo che la natura é sempre imprevedibile in animali in cui l'addomesticarli non é supportato da millenni di storia e di abitudini in quel senso...
Comunque non faccio testo... io per principio tifo sempre per il toro nelle corride 
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2010)

Io ci sono stata, ho assistito ad uno di questi spettacoli (offertaci dalla cara scucera ) e, mi sono chiesta molte volte cosa ne pensavano di questa pagliacciata gli animali, "detenuti" (in prigione) in quelle splendide "galere" .
:incazzato:


A tutto c'e' un limite ... all'orca sara' venuta la voglia di vendicarsi e l'ha fatto 


Quello che mi incuriosisce e': Che fine fara' l'Orca? ... la punizione sara' la sua liberazione in acque libere?  ... o sara' passata ai ferri&carboni e mangiata a morsi? :unhappy:


MAH! Chissa' quale destino gli/le sara' riservato al/alla povero/a Orca


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma l'uomo con gli animali spesso é coglione per definizione... vogliamo ammaestrarli o domarli per spettacolo e lucro... e non valutiamo che la natura é sempre imprevedibile in animali in cui l'addomesticarli non é supportato da millenni di storia e di abitudini in quel senso...
> Comunque non faccio testo... io per principio *tifo sempre per il toro* nelle corride
> Bruja


... che bello quando incorna il torero :cincin:


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2010)

*Mari'*

L'orca o la sopprimono (cosa stupida ma adeguata alla stupidità umana), o la libereranno... in ogni caso hanno perso un'occasione per dimostrare che l'uomo é l'animale più intelligente del creato ... a priori!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'orca o la sopprimono (cosa stupida ma adeguata alla stupidità umana), o la libereranno... in ogni caso hanno perso un'occasione per dimostrare che l'uomo é l'animale più intelligente del creato ... a priori!!
> Bruja


:up:


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'orca o la sopprimono (cosa stupida ma adeguata alla stupidità umana), o la libereranno... in ogni caso hanno perso un'occasione per dimostrare che l'uomo é l'animale più intelligente del creato ... a priori!!
> Bruja


La sopprimeranno quasi di certo, per vendicarsi di una importantissima vita umana bisogna vendicarsi su un animale...tanto per dimostrare la stupidità umana.
Un piccolo appunto, chi fa quel lavoro credo che sappia i rischi che corre, questa donna è morta ma spero proprio che non credesse che l'orca fosse Free Willy!


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2010)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> La sopprimeranno quasi di certo, per vendicarsi di una importantissima vita umana bisogna vendicarsi su un animale...tanto per dimostrare la stupidità umana.
> Un piccolo appunto, chi fa quel lavoro credo che sappia i rischi che corre, questa donna è morta ma spero proprio che non credesse che l'orca fosse Free Willy!



Non commettere l'errore di metterla sul piano della corresponsione emozionale... si tratta di business e quell'orca non lo é più !!!!
Bruja


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

Bhe...il nuovo show "visita l'orca  mangia addestratori, lanciale anche tu un addestratore da addentare!!!" io ci scherzo, ma inizierei a pensare che ne sarebbero capaci a volte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma l'uomo con gli animali spesso é coglione per definizione... vogliamo ammaestrarli o domarli per spettacolo e lucro... e non valutiamo che la natura é sempre imprevedibile in animali in cui l'addomesticarli non é supportato da millenni di storia e di abitudini in quel senso...
> Comunque non faccio testo... io per principio tifo sempre per il toro nelle corride
> Bruja


Sono contraria a ogni genere di circo o corrida e a ogni spettacolo che utilizza animali. Li trovo fastidiosi e anche, in genere, maleodoranti.
Ma non dimentico che chi lavora in questi luoghi è un essere umano che avrà un punto di vista diverso dal mio, che potrò considerare poco intelligente o crudele, ma non dimentico che si tratta di un essere umano.
Mi infastidiscono questi commenti di estrema crudeltà nei confronti di esseri umani.
E' morta una donna di quarantanni.
L'orca è un mammifero, ma non è un essere umano.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'orca è un mammifero, ma non è un essere umano.


Persa, è un essere vivente, tra un essere umano ed un animale non ci deve essere differenza, abbiamo diritto di vivere secondo la nostra natura. Noi esseri umani purtroppo ci arroghiamo il diritto di padroni del mondo e queste vicende ci fanno vedere quanto siamo invece piccini piccini, quasi patetici.
Una cosa che ricorderò sempre per dire che l'uomo vale quello che vale è la diga del Vajont, geniale strumento che ha ucciso tante povere persone, la presunzione umana uccide parecchio.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono contraria a ogni genere di circo o corrida e a ogni spettacolo che utilizza animali. Li trovo fastidiosi e anche, in genere, maleodoranti.
> Ma non dimentico che chi lavora in questi luoghi è un essere umano che avrà un punto di vista diverso dal mio, che potrò considerare poco intelligente o crudele, ma non dimentico che si tratta di un essere umano.
> Mi infastidiscono questi commenti di estrema crudeltà nei confronti di esseri umani.
> E' morta una donna di quarantanni.
> L'orca è un mammifero, ma non è un essere umano.


 ti quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, è un essere vivente, tra un essere umano ed un animale non ci deve essere differenza, abbiamo diritto di vivere secondo la nostra natura. Noi esseri umani purtroppo ci arroghiamo il diritto di padroni del mondo e queste vicende ci fanno vedere quanto siamo invece piccini piccini, quasi patetici.
> Una cosa che ricorderò sempre per dire che l'uomo vale quello che vale è la diga del Vajont, geniale strumento che ha ucciso tante povere persone, la presunzione umana uccide parecchio.


 Anche un fungo, un batterio, un pollo e un'orata.
Leggi tutto e non estrapolare.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Persa, è un essere vivente, tra un essere umano ed un animale non ci deve essere differenza,* abbiamo diritto di vivere secondo la nostra natura. Noi esseri umani purtroppo ci arroghiamo il diritto di padroni del mondo e queste vicende ci fanno vedere quanto siamo invece piccini piccini, quasi patetici.
> Una cosa che ricorderò sempre per dire che l'uomo vale quello che vale è la diga del Vajont, geniale strumento che ha ucciso tante povere persone, la presunzione umana uccide parecchio.


C'e' una differenza immensa invece... per errore noi  attribuiamo agli animali sentimenti umani che non hanno.
Pare poco ma e' una differenza fondamentale.

Per questo mi chiedo come facciano a fidarsi di certi bestioni, sinceramente non mi fido neanche di un cane di grossa taglia lasciato in liberta'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' una differenza immensa invece... per errore noi attribuiamo agli animali sentimenti umani che non hanno.
> Pare poco ma e' una differenza fondamentale.
> 
> Per questo mi chiedo come facciano a fidarsi di certi bestioni, sinceramente non mi fido neanche di un cane di grossa taglia lasciato in liberta'


 Concordo.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

Persa, se il toro nella corrida incorna il torero non provo pietà per quel uomo, da quella arena ne sarebbe uscito vivo o lui o il toro ed il toro non ha certo deciso di entrare li dentro, l'uomo si e sapeva il rischio.
Provo ribrezzo per la mancanza di rispetto della vita, trovo irrispettoso verso Dio stesso usare un animale per il proprio divertimento, non c'è il rapporto uomo cane o gatto cane in questo caso.

Io uccido i ragni non perchè mi diverto, è proprio una questione di fobia!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2010)

Io sono cattiva, molto cattiva ... l'animale e' feroce, si sa, e' bene tenere le distanze ... ma quello "crudele" e' l'umano.

Gli obiettivi, i propositi dell'animale sono: Alimentazione - Riproduzione - Conservazione della  specie... si puo' dire lo stesso dell'umano?* 

*Io, sto dalla parte dell'animale per cui ... ... ...

E visto cio': *Ci sedemmo dalla parte del torto visto che tutti  gli altri posti erano occupati.* 
( Bertolt Brecht )



P. S. Bruja, ti conservo un posto?  :mrgreen:
*

*


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono cattiva, molto cattiva ... l'animale e' feroce, si sa, e' bene tenere le distanze ... ma quello "crudele" e' l'umano.
> 
> Gli obiettivi, i propositi dell'animale sono: Alimentazione - Riproduzione - Conservazione della specie... si puo' dire lo stesso dell'umano?* *
> 
> ...


 io non ho mai paura di mettermi dalla parte più scomoda e ho u na "storia di vita "  veramente al di sopra di ogni sospetto in quanto ho sempre vissuto grandi amori con i compagni cani o gatti , rispettando, amando tutti gli animali che ho incontrato , vivo con un uomo che è identico a me su questo fronte, e abbiamo  insegnato  e trasmesso questo a mia figlia.
ma l'uomo è l'uomo (pur non essendo credente)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2010)

Si può tranquillamente riconoscere di aver esagerato o di aver parlato per paradosso.
Non conta nulla la responsabilità umana con il rispetto per la vita umana e l'umana pietà nei confronti di un essere umano.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

Ovviamente gli animali si limitano a quello perche' non hanno la capacita' di creare "significati" come l'uomo: l'uomo ha bisogno di altro oltra a mangiare, riprodursi e sopravvivere.
Nonostante cio' non amo le credelta' nei confronti degli animali perche' fisicamente soffrono... ma gli uomini hanno piu' livelli di sofferenza che non si limitano a quella fisica.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si può tranquillamente riconoscere di aver esagerato o di aver parlato per paradosso.
> Non conta nulla la responsabilità umana con il rispetto per la vita *umana e l'umana pietà nei confronti di un essere umano.*


A livello "umano" quella c'e', e la loro dis-umanita' che mi addolora ... in questo caso sono con i piu' deboli, quelli senza voce e senza rispetto da parte dell'umano. 



*La crudeltà verso gli animali è tirocinio della crudeltà contro gli uomini.*
( Publio Ovidio Nasone )


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2010)

Vi invito ad ascoltare attentamente l'intervista al prof. Danilo Mainardi* riguardo all'incidente, e' la prima delle lista in alto a destra:

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...d5e-21e5-11df-8195-00144f02aabe&vxBitrate=300


... ed ho trovato questo "un po datato" articolo che spiega un po la vita di questi poveri animali rinchiusi negli acquari  di cui sono d'accordo al 100%

http://www.peacelink.it/animali/a/6305.html




*Danilo Mainardi 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danilo_Mainardi



ps ed ora scappo ... c'e' Michele


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

Se davvero l'Uomo si ritiene superiore, deve dimostrare la sua superiorità, non usare la propria forza per sottomettere. Chi usa la forza per sottomettere, non è certo "superiore". Chi lo è non necessita della forza.
Al contrario, chi è superiore, maggiore *dovere* ha nei confronti di chi meno può.
L'uomo, nei confronti del resto del mondo si comporta come un animale, soggiogando, distruggendo, approfittando in ogni modo, fregandosene di ogni forma di rispetto. Arriva all'ipocrisia più profonda affermando di "amare" le proprie vittime, e per questo le imprigina, le tortura, le sevizia in ogni modo, perchè in realtà di esse ama solo il piacere che trae da ogni più ignobile dimostrazione della superiorità umana. e più è intelligente l'animale, più l'uomo a domarlo si sente appagato.
Questo non è essere umani, ma bestie armate della peggior arma di sopravvivenza che l'evoluzione ha creato: l'intelligenza.
L'uomo inneggia all'intelligenza, simbolo della propria presunta superiorità, e nasconde in ogni modo la coscienza, flebile voce che, lei si, farebbe dell'uomo un animale superiore.
E come tale, *servitore* del resto dell'Universo vivente affinchè esso ogni giorno migliori di un poco dalla propria bestialità.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

Un qualunque altro animale avendo le capacita' dell'uomo con moltissima probabilita'  farebbe la stessa identica cosa. L'uomo non si ritiene superiore, lo e'. 
Poi che alcuni siano deficienti e' un altro conto.
L'orca non c'ha pensato due volte a far fuori quella donna mentre gli uomini fanno crociate per difendere le orche.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un qualunque altro animale avendo le capacita' dell'uomo con moltissima probabilita' farebbe la stessa identica cosa. L'uomo non si ritiene superiore, lo e'.
> Poi che alcuni siano deficienti e' un altro conto.
> L'orca non c'ha pensato due volte a far fuori quella donna mentre gli uomini fanno crociate per difendere le orche.


L'uomo, e tu stessa lo dimostri, è superiore nel  momento in cui usa la coscienza, non l'intelligenza per agire.
La coscienza permette all'uomo, pur sovraccarico di ipocrisia, di spendere del suo per tentare di salvare quello........ che in definitiva lui stesso ha messo in pericolo. Gli altri animali non possiedono questo potere di decidere. essi sono legati al mero istinto, e quella piccola dose di coscienza che aleggia pure nel più misero degli esseri viventi poco può di fronte alla preponderanza del potere degli istinti. L'uomo, armato della propria coscienza, voce solo un pochino più forte che negli altri animali, ha il dovere quantomeno del rispetto.
Sono il primo a dire che sono solo fesserie le frasi tipo: "bisognerebbe imparare dagli animali". Gli animali sono vittime o predatori a seconda del loro ruolo evolutivo. Nulla di più.
Non vorrei mai trovarmi davanti al mio placido e sonnacchioso cane se questo dovesse trovarsi in condizioni di paura e/o fame estrema.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

*La "superiorità" umana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM-joIVlFjc


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

sono contraria alla corrida, all'uso degli animali che li privi della dignità e alla caccia.
l'uomo spesso è arrogante, incosciente e scellerato nei confronti della natura.
ma ribadisco quel che ho detto in precedenza


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

Il fatto è che i colpevoli qui non sono nè l'orca, nè l'animatrice.
L'orca è un animale e non dovrebbe essere utilizzata per delle pagliacciate che hanno il solo intento di intrattenere gli umani. Per la donna, poveraccia, era un lavoro, pericoloso e a mio avviso inutile, ma per lei pur sempre un lavoro.
Il fatto è che questi circhi non dovrebbero proprio esistere.
Non ho ancora portato e mai porterò mia figlia a vedere queste buffonate dove gli animali sono prigionieri


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Il fatto è che i colpevoli qui non sono nè l'orca, nè l'animatrice.
> L'orca è un animale e non dovrebbe essere utilizzata per delle pagliacciate che hanno il solo intento di intrattenere gli umani. Per la donna, poveraccia, era un lavoro, pericoloso e a mio avviso inutile, ma per lei pur sempre un lavoro.
> Il fatto è che questi circhi non dovrebbero proprio esistere.
> Non ho ancora portato e mai porterò mia figlia a vedere queste buffonate dove gli animali sono prigionieri


Io una volta, costretto da moglie e figli, sono andato a vedere i delfini.
Ho pianto.


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Io una volta, costretto da moglie e figli, sono andato a vedere i delfini.
> Ho pianto.


Mio marito per fortuna è ancora più contrario di me. Lui rifiuta di andare anche agli zoo safari.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2010)

Anche io penso che gli animali vadano lasciati in pace. Non ho mai portato i miei figli d assistere a spettacoli in cui gli animali non fossero nel loro ambiente.
Ciò non toglie che mi stia più a cuore la sorte di una donna che di un'orca, per quanto incolpevole assassina.


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche io penso che gli animali vadano lasciati in pace. Non ho mai portato i miei figli d assistere a spettacoli in cui gli animali non fossero nel loro ambiente.
> Ciò non toglie che mi stia più a cuore la sorte di una donna che di un'orca, per quanto incolpevole assassina.


Anche a me sicuramente fa più soffrire la morte della donna, perchè a mio avviso non è colpevole di nulla nemmeno lei.
Troverei però enormemente sbagliato sopprimere l'orca.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *sono contraria alla corrida, all'uso degli animali che li privi della dignità e alla caccia.*
> *l'uomo spesso è arrogante, incosciente e scellerato nei confronti della natura.*
> ma ribadisco quel che ho detto in precedenza


Quoto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Anche a me sicuramente fa più soffrire la morte della donna, perchè a mio avviso non è colpevole di nulla nemmeno lei.
> *Troverei però enormemente sbagliato sopprimere l'orca*.


Anche io.
L'orca ha seguito il suo istinto, come ogni predatore...l'uomo gli ha fatto un torto attribuendogli _capacita'_ che non ha.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

Non vi è "colpa" solo dove non vi è capacità di scegliere.
L'orca non poteva scegliere, l'addestratrice si.
Dispiaciuto, per carità, ma s'è scelto lei quel mestiere, e per lei tale era : un mestiere, qualcosa da cui trarre guadagno ed in cui probabilmente si divertiva pure. Ha pagato un rischio consapevole e consapevolmente accettato per il quale veniv pure retribuita.
L'orca va rimessa in libertà. Anche una morte dovuta alla forse perduta capacità di sopravvivere in libertà è senza dubbio più dignitosa rispetto alla condanna di qualsiasi ipocrita "tribunale" umano.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> L'uomo, e tu stessa lo dimostri, è superiore nel  momento in cui usa la coscienza, non l'intelligenza per agire.
> La coscienza permette all'uomo, pur sovraccarico di ipocrisia, di spendere del suo per tentare di salvare quello........ che in definitiva lui stesso ha messo in pericolo. Gli altri animali non possiedono questo potere di decidere. essi sono legati al mero istinto, e quella piccola dose di coscienza che aleggia pure nel più misero degli esseri viventi poco può di fronte alla preponderanza del potere degli istinti. L'uomo, armato della propria coscienza, voce solo un pochino più forte che negli altri animali, ha il dovere quantomeno del rispetto.
> Sono il primo a dire che sono solo fesserie le frasi tipo: "bisognerebbe imparare dagli animali". Gli animali sono vittime o predatori a seconda del loro ruolo evolutivo. Nulla di più.
> Non vorrei mai trovarmi davanti al mio placido e sonnacchioso cane se questo dovesse trovarsi in condizioni di paura e/o fame estrema.


Ora fai un torto tu agli esseri umani attribuendogli capacita' "divine" di scegliere sempre il "giusto" che non hanno.
Tutti vogliamo la macchiana, l'elettricita', le case riscaldate, la carne al supermercato... beh c'e' un prezzo da pagare.
Inutile additare il torero o il cacciatore, anzi a dire il vero mi sembra molto piu' "onesto" di un qualunque macello industriale.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora fai un torto tu agli esseri umani attribuendogli capacita' "divine" di scegliere sempre il "giusto" che non hanno.
> Tutti vogliamo la macchiana, l'elettricita', le case riscaldate, la carne al supermercato... beh c'e' un prezzo da pagare.
> Inutile additare il torero o il cacciatore, anzi a dire il vero mi sembra molto piu' "onesto" di un qualunque macello industriale.


Non ho mai detto che l'uomo sceglie sempre il "giusto".
Solo che può scegliere. E lo fa consapevolmente, salvo poi pararsi il culo con la"superiorità" o l'"inevitabilità".


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora fai un torto tu agli esseri umani attribuendogli capacita' "divine" di scegliere sempre il "giusto" che non hanno.
> Tutti vogliamo la macchiana, l'elettricita', le case riscaldate, la carne al supermercato... beh c'e' un prezzo da pagare.
> *Inutile additare il torero o il cacciatore, anzi a dire il vero mi sembra molto piu' "onesto" di un qualunque macello industriale*.


 Quoto. Un cacciatore che ammazza il cinghiale e se lo mangia è meno ipocrita di noi che condanniamo la caccia e poi andiamo dal macellaio a comprare le nostre costatine, facendo finta di ignorare da quale allevamento intensivo arrivino.


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto. Un cacciatore che ammazza il cinghiale e se lo mangia è meno ipocrita di noi che condanniamo la caccia e poi andiamo dal macellaio a comprare le nostre costatine, facendo finta di ignorare da quale allevamento intensivo arrivino.


Non sono d'accordo.
Purtroppo ho conosciuto cacciatori che raccontavano quanto fosse emozionante cacciare...descrivono addirittura l'eccitazione che provano nel togliere la vita ad un animale guardandolo dritto negli occhi. Per me i cacciatori sono dei luridi codardi. So di esagerare nella mia affermazione ma è ciò che penso!


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto. Un cacciatore che ammazza il cinghiale e se lo mangia è meno ipocrita di noi che condanniamo la caccia e poi andiamo dal macellaio a comprare le nostre costatine, facendo finta di ignorare da quale allevamento intensivo arrivino.


Aggiungo anche che l'uomo è carnivoro, da qualche parte te la dovrai ben procurare no? 
Parli dei cacciatori che sono meno ipocriti, bene, allora perchè invece di andare nelle riserve con i loro bei fuciloni non si mettono a cacciare a mani nude?


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto. Un cacciatore che ammazza il cinghiale e se lo mangia è meno ipocrita di noi che condanniamo la caccia e poi andiamo dal macellaio a comprare le nostre costatine, facendo finta di ignorare da quale allevamento intensivo arrivino.


Certo, e te lo dice un vegetariano (non vegano).
Dal lato del cacciatore c'è di negativo la soddisfazione nell'uccidere, che per quanto se ne dica prevale sulla fame (che non c'è per nessuno che si possa permettere in un mondo civilizzato di possedere un fucile); dal lato del cliente dei macelli c'è l'ipocrisia del non voler vedere.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che l'uomo sceglie sempre il "giusto".
> Solo che può scegliere. E lo fa consapevolmente, salvo poi pararsi il culo con la"superiorità" o l'"inevitabilità".


Infatti certe volte sceglie di sbagliare... ma ci siamo tutti in mezzo e nessuno tornerebbe indietro a un ritmo di vita piu' ecosostenibile ma tanto piu' pesante.
Piuttosto che prendere la macchina si potrebbe prendere il tram o la bici (distanza permettendo) pochissimi lo fanno.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Aggiungop anche che l'uomo è carnivoro, da qualche parte te la dovrai ben procurare no?
> Parli dei cacciatori che sono meno ipocriti, bene, allora perchè invece di andare nelle riserve con i loro bei fuciloni non si mettono a cacciare a mani nude?


 E tu vai al macello a mani nude e ammazzi l'animale così? Ma cosa stai dicendo... 
Io parlo di cacciatori che sparano a quel che vedono, e lo mangiano. Gli unici che potrebbero muovere delle obiezioni etiche a questo atto sono i vegetariani.
p.s.: l'uomo non è carnivoro, informati.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> *Purtroppo ho conosciuto cacciatori che raccontavano quanto fosse emozionante cacciare.*..descrivono addirittura l'eccitazione che provano nel togliere la vita ad un animale guardandolo dritto negli occhi. Per me i cacciatori sono dei luridi codardi. So di esagerare nella mia affermazione ma è ciò che penso!


Perche' l'uomo e' predatore esattamente come l'orca.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Certo, e te lo dice un vegetariano (non vegano).
> Dal lato del cacciatore c'è di negativo la soddisfazione nell'uccidere, che per quanto se ne dica prevale sulla fame (che non c'è per nessuno che si possa permettere in un mondo civilizzato di possedere un fucile); dal lato del cliente dei macelli c'è l'ipocrisia del non voler vedere.


 Si, senza dubbio la caccia è anche divertimento... e si, è vero, nutrirsi di carne allevata negli allevamenti moderni e poi schierarsi contro la caccia è anche ipocrisia... concordo.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Purtroppo ho conosciuto cacciatori che raccontavano quanto fosse emozionante cacciare...descrivono addirittura l'eccitazione che provano nel togliere la vita ad un animale guardandolo dritto negli occhi. Per me i cacciatori sono dei luridi codardi. So di esagerare nella mia affermazione ma è ciò che penso!





ranatan ha detto:


> *Aggiungop anche che l'uomo è carnivoro, da qualche parte te la dovrai ben procurare no*?
> Parli dei cacciatori che sono meno ipocriti, bene, allora perchè invece di andare nelle riserve con i loro bei fuciloni non si mettono a cacciare a mani nude?


Quoto, tranne quello evidenziato.
L'uomo non è carnivoro. Lo è diventato per necessità durante le glaciazioni, ma ha un metabolismo che deriva dai primati, erbivori, e che gli permette tranquillamente di fare a meno della carne.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Quoto, tranne quello evidenziato.
> L'uomo non è carnivoro. Lo è diventato per necessità durante le glaciazioni, ma ha un metabolismo che deriva dai primati, erbivori, e che gli permette tranquillamente di fare a meno della carne.


Esatto. Non siamo carnivori, chi lo sostiene lo dice per sgravarsi la coscienza. Mangiamo carne perchè ci piace mangiarla. Niente di condannabile, beninteso. Solo che servirebbe un po' meno ipocrisia.


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E tu vai al macello a mani nude e ammazzi l'animale così? Ma cosa stai dicendo...
> Io parlo di cacciatori che sparano a quel che vedono, e lo mangiano. Gli unici che potrebbero muovere delle obiezioni etiche a questo atto sono i vegetariani.
> p.s.: l'uomo non è carnivoro, informati.


Lo so bene che non è solo carnivoro.
Io vado dal macellaio per acquistare della carne. E allora? Non per questo automaticamente non penso da che allevamento arrivi o alla situazione spesso terribile degli allevamenti.
Ma mi pare assurdo che tu dica di trovare i cacciatori meno ipocriti.
Che c'è di meno ipocrita nello sparare ad un animale che è' messo li nelle riserve proprio per essere ammazzato?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so bene che non è solo carnivoro.
> *Io vado dal macellaio per acquistare della carne. E allora? Non per questo automaticamente non penso da che allevamento arrivi o alla situazione spesso terribile degli allevamenti.*
> Ma mi pare assurdo che tu dica di trovare i cacciatori meno ipocriti.
> Che c'è di meno ipocrita nello sparare ad un animale che è' messo li nelle riserve proprio per essere ammazzato?


Se sai come sono allevati, ci pensi e poi te ne freghi e la mangi lo stesso, e poi condanni chi va a caccia sei ipocrita. Io la vedo così.
Il cacciatore te lo dice che si diverte. Non è ipocrita. Ammazza e poi si mangia la carne. Puoi dire che è crudele, ma non ipocrita.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti certe volte sceglie di sbagliare... ma ci siamo tutti in mezzo e nessuno tornerebbe indietro a un ritmo di vita piu' ecosostenibile ma tanto piu' pesante.
> Piuttosto che prendere la macchina si potrebbe prendere il tram o la bici (distanza permettendo) pochissimi lo fanno.


Ai cultori dell'animalismo a tutti i costi direi: pensi proprio che un animale abituato a mangiarsi le prede disponibili nel suo territorio sarebbe disposto a dividerle o addirittura rinunciarvi a favore di altre specie più sfortunate?
L'uomo può scegliere di farlo, ed a volte, seppur di rado, lo fa. L'uomo che non lo fa rinuncia ad una parte della propria umanità, in favore dell'animale che è in lui. E' una scelta pure questa.
Io vado spessissimo in bici, uso il bus quando posso ed ho un'auto a gpl (in attesa di un elettrico pratico ed economico)


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Quoto, tranne quello evidenziato.
> L'uomo non è carnivoro. Lo è diventato per necessità durante le glaciazioni, ma ha un metabolismo che deriva dai primati, erbivori, e che gli permette tranquillamente di fare a meno della carne.


Tutto vero e giusto.
Io mangio carne, non spesso, ma nella mia alimentazione non manca.
Mi chiedo solo una cosa...se la carne non fosse necessaria, i pediatri ti offrirebbero la scelta per tuo figlio di non fargliela assumere.
Invece no. O almeno, mi risulta che le prime pappe siano sempre a base di omogeneizzati di carne. Sbagliano?


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' l'uomo e' predatore esattamente come l'orca.


L'uomo è ca*l*ciatore


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se sai come sono allevati, ci pensi e poi te ne freghi e la mangi lo stesso, e poi condanni chi va a caccia sei ipocrita. Io la vedo così.
> Il cacciatore te lo dice che si diverte. Non è ipocrita. Ammazza e poi si mangia la carne. Puoi dire che è crudele, ma non ipocrita.


Ma chi ti ha detto che io non mi considero ipocrita?
L'ho scritto? Mi sono eretta a donna non ipocrita? No!
Mi ha dato fastuidio la tua affermazione in cui dici che i cacciatori non sono ipocriti mentre tutti quelli che vanno al macellaio senza chiedersi da che allevamento provenga la carne si. Esiste anche la via di mezzo!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Tutto vero e giusto.
> Io mangio carne, non spesso, ma nella mia alimentazione non manca.
> Mi chiedo solo una cosa...se la carne non fosse necessaria, i pediatri ti offrirebbero la scelta per tuo figlio di non fargliela assumere.
> Invece no. O almeno, *mi risulta che le prime pappe siano sempre a base di omogeneizzati di carne*. Sbagliano?


 Sei un neonato?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha detto che io non mi considero ipocrita?
> L'ho scritto? Mi sono eretta a donna non ipocrita? No!
> ùMi ha dato fastuidio la tua afefrmazione in cui dici che i cacciatori non sono ipocriti mentre tutti quelli cghe vanno al macellaio senza chiedersi da che allevamento provenga la carne si. Esiste anche la via di mezzo!


 Secondo me non sono ipocriti... mi ripeto, puoi dire che sono crudeli, questo potresti sostenerlo. Ma mi spieghi perchè li vedi ipocriti? A me hanno sempre detto che amano cacciare e sparare e mangiare le prede... cosa c'è di ipocrita?


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei un neonato?


Ma che c'ento io adesso?
Dici che il nostro fisico può fare a meno della carne. A mio avviso la tua affermazione non è corretta, almeno non nei primi anni di vita.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma che c'ento io adesso?
> Dici che il nostro fisico può fare a meno della carne. A mio avviso la tua affermazione non è corretta, almeno non nei primi anni di vita.


 Nei primi anni forse no, hai ragione. Un adulto mangia carne perchè gli piace, fregandosene delle sofferenze animali.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Tutto vero e giusto.
> Io mangio carne, non spesso, ma nella mia alimentazione non manca.
> Mi chiedo solo una cosa...se la carne non fosse necessaria, i pediatri ti offrirebbero la scelta per tuo figlio di non fargliela assumere.
> Invece no. O almeno, mi risulta che le prime pappe siano sempre a base di omogeneizzati di carne. Sbagliano?


oddio, forse che i pediatri devono essere salvatori del mondo? No, si adeguano alle consuetudini.
La carne è solo il mezzo più semplice per rifornirsi di proteine e ferro.
Ciò non toglie che si può provvedere anche senza carne.
Altrimenti bisogna avvisare i vegetariani che i loro figli sono tutti morti. e se non lo sono lo saranno.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> oddio, forse che i pediatri devono essere salvatori del mondo? No, si adeguano alle consuetudini.
> La carne è solo il mezzo più semplice per rifornirsi di proteine e ferro.
> Ciò non toglie che si può provvedere anche senza carne.
> Altrimenti bisogna avvisare i vegetariani che i loro figli sono tutti morti. e se non lo sono lo saranno.


 Ma infatti ci sono atleti professionisti vegetariani. Dire che la carne è necessaria è solo volersi sgravare la coscienza.


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me non sono ipocriti... mi ripeto, puoi dire che sono crudeli, questo potresti sostenerlo. Ma mi spieghi perchè li vedi ipocriti? A me hanno sempre detto che amano cacciare e sparare e mangiare le prede... cosa c'è di ipocrita?


Non ho mai sentito dire ad un cacciatore che sparano ad un animale che è li per loro...solo per farsi ammazzare.
Purtroppo ho solo conosciuto cacciatori che si vantano di cacciare, come se fosse un modo di essere più virili...ecco, questo è ipocrita secondo me. Non c'è nulla di selvaggio e pericoloso nel cacciare in certe situazioni.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> L'uomo è ca*l*ciatore


Alcuni si. :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti ci sono atleti professionisti vegetariani. Dire che la carne è necessaria è solo volersi sgravare la coscienza.


L'uomo non è "cattivo" né più né meno degli altri animali.
Trova pure lui il modo più semplice per sopravvivere e ci si adegua. Tutto qui.
La coscienza ed il senso di giustizia sono un'altra cosa.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non ho mai sentito dire ad un cacciatore che sparano ad un animale che è li per loro...solo per farsi ammazzare.
> Purtroppo ho solo conosciuto cacciatori che si vantano di cacciare, come se fosse un modo di essere più virili...ecco, questo è ipocrita secondo me. Non c'è nulla di selvaggio e pericoloso nel cacciare in certe situazioni.


 Per essere più virili mi mancava... quelli che conosco io mi hanno detto che vanno a caccia perchè si divertono. L'uscita mattutina, il ritrovarsi con gli amici, le mangiate e bevute... e soprattutto, sparare ad una cosa viva per mangiarsela.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> *L'uomo non è "cattivo" né più né meno degli altri animali.*
> Trova pure lui il modo più semplice per sopravvivere e ci si adegua. Tutto qui.
> La coscienza ed il senso di giustizia sono un'altra cosa.


Ho fatto classifiche? Non mi pare.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non ho mai sentito dire ad un cacciatore che sparano ad un animale che è li per loro...solo per farsi ammazzare.
> Purtroppo ho solo conosciuto cacciatori che si vantano di cacciare, come se fosse un modo di essere più virili...ecco, questo è ipocrita secondo me. Non c'è nulla di selvaggio e pericoloso nel cacciare in certe situazioni.


Quella non è ipocrisia, solo coglionaggine, solo il semplice battersi il petto come gorilla. 
Si fa la stessa cosa mostrando il SUV o i vestiti firmati. E questi non fanno meno danno di un colpo di fucile.
io non voglio far regredire l'umanità all'età della pietra, ma che almeno ci si prenda le proprie responsabilità, e non ci si pari il culo con "superiorità", privilegi, origini divine od altre panzane.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho fatto classifiche? Non mi pare.


Scusa, ho scritto quotandoti ma non era un commento a quanto scritto da te, solo un'aggiunta.


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> oddio, forse che i pediatri devono essere salvatori del mondo? No, si adeguano alle consuetudini.
> La carne è solo il mezzo più semplice per rifornirsi di proteine e ferro.
> Ciò non toglie che si può provvedere anche senza carne.
> Altrimenti bisogna avvisare i vegetariani che i loro figli sono tutti morti. e se non lo sono lo saranno.


Sicuramente hai ragione. Credo comunque che una dieta equilibrata includa la carne, o almeno, nella mia dieta voglio includere anche quella. Sono comunque dell'avviso che la maggior parte della popolazione dei paesi "ricchi" abusi di questo alimento. Questo si. Se non si vuole rinunciare alla carne, basterebbe mangiarne meno.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Scusa, ho scritto quotandoti ma non era un commento a quanto scritto da te, solo un'aggiunta.


 ah ok


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Quella non è ipocrisia, solo coglionaggine, solo il semplice battersi il petto come gorilla.
> Si fa la stessa cosa mostrando il SUV o i vestiti firmati. E questi non fanno meno danno di un colpo di fucile.
> io non voglio far regredire l'umanità all'età della pietra, ma che almeno ci si prenda le proprie responsabilità, e non ci si pari il culo con "superiorità", privilegi, origini divine od altre panzane.


Credo tu abbia ragione


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Sicuramente hai ragione. Credo comunque che una dieta equilibrata includa la carne, o almeno, nella mia dieta voglio includere anche quella. Sono comunque dell'avviso che la maggior parte della popolazione dei paesi "ricchi" abusi di questo alimento. Questo si. Se non si vuole rinunciare alla carne, basterebbe mangiarne meno.


Un uso più "utile" e meno ludico della carne quantomeno ridurrebbe la necessità di allevamenti intensivi, necessari per soddisfare un mercato assurdamente sovradimensionato rispetto alle reali necessità alimentari.
Sarebbe già qualcosa, e si comincia casa per casa, non con la rivoluzione, leggi, o quant'altro.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Un uso più "utile" e meno ludico della carne quantomeno ridurrebbe la necessità di allevamenti intensivi, necessari per soddisfare un mercato assurdamente sovradimensionato rispetto alle reali necessità alimentari.
> Sarebbe già qualcosa, e si comincia casa per casa, non con la rivoluzione, leggi, o quant'altro.


Certo, deve maturare come sentire comune, non sono cambiamenti possibili per legge.  
L'allevamento animale è il  più grande responsabile dell'inquinamento del suolo e dell'atmosfera. Aumenta enormemente l'emissione di CO2, utilizza gran parte dei cereali prodotti nel mondo per i mangimi.
Diciamo che ha tantissime controindicazioni... etiche e pratiche.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

e allora da oggi basta carne.

Solo..... patatina


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> e allora da oggi basta carne.
> 
> Solo..... patatina


 cor keciapp o senza? :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cor keciapp o senza? :carneval:


Stavo per perdermi in una battutaccia di cattivo gusto.....
Comunque i ciapp vanno bene, il "keciapp" meglio di no......


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Stavo per perdermi in una battutaccia di cattivo gusto.....
> Comunque i ciapp vanno bene, il "keciapp" meglio di no......


 Scrivila e perditi:carneval: Poi mando una spedizione di soccorso... :sonar:


----------

